# בסדר גמור



## trigel

*<< split from Get over it! thread >>*

בסדר גמור עלי, תודה.


----------



## arielipi

"Its ok on me,thanks" ? cause thats what you said.
meant: thats ok with me,thanks, right?
זה בסדר מבחינתי,תודה


----------



## Tararam

trigel said:


> בסדר גמור עלי, תודה.



Can't say I heard this one...
Maybe you missed the comma after "גמור"?

בסדר גמור, עלי = "OK, I'll take care of it"/"OK, I'll pay for it". (It literally means "ok, it's on me [to do it]")

There's: "זה טוב עלי" which means "I don't have anything better"/"It beats me"
For example in card games, if your friend has a better hand than you, you'll say "טוב עלי" (Your cards beat mine.)


----------



## C_J

Tararam said:


> Can't say I heard this one...
> Maybe you missed the comma after "גמור"?
> 
> בסדר גמור, עלי = "OK, I'll take care of it"/"OK, I'll pay for it". (It literally means "ok, it's on me [to do it]")
> 
> There's: "זה טוב עלי" which means "I don't have anything better"/"It beats me"
> For example in card games, if your friend has a better hand than you, you'll say "טוב עלי" (Your cards beat mine.)



בסדר גמור, מקובל עליי. תודה


----------



## airelibre

trigel said:


> בסדר גמור עלי, תודה.


Surely this is better:
אצלי, זה בסדר גמור, תודה


----------



## arielipi

Actually it isnt airlibre


----------



## C_J

airelibre said:


> Surely this is better:
> אצלי, זה בסדר גמור, תודה



Ermm... Anything is better than that (I don't know how come no one noticed yet that "בסדר גמור עלי, תודה." can mean something else entirely).
Anyhow, the world you're looking for is "מבחינתי" or "מצידי"
זה בסדר גמור מבחינתי, תודה
מבחינתי, זה בסדר גמור. תודה


----------



## airelibre

C_J said:


> Ermm... Anything is better than that (I don't know how come no one noticed yet that "בסדר גמור עלי, תודה." can mean something else entirely).
> Anyhow, the world you're looking for is "מבחינתי" or "מצידי"
> זה בסדר גמור מבחינתי, תודה
> מבחינתי, זה בסדר גמור. תודה



Sorry, I've just seen and heard this used before. What's wrong with it? Bad style, wrong meaning?


----------



## Tararam

It can also mean "ok cum on me, thanks" if you read the word "גמור" as the imperative form of the verb "לגמור" (to finish/cum) instead of "gamur".
At least that's what I hope he meant... if not, then excuse me everybody.





lol.


----------



## C_J

LOL
I didn't want to be the one who says it first, but yeah....

אצל is kind of difficult to explain. 
For instance אצלי הכל בסדר is ok, but it means "by me, everything is ok"
I assume that trigel meant to say "fine by me, thanks" which would be "בסדר גמור מבחינתי, תודה!"

Perhaps someone else here could explain better

*EDIT*: In "בסדר גמור מבחינתי, תודה!" I ommited "זה".
"זה בסדר גמור מבחינתי, תודה!"


----------



## airelibre

So אצלי, זה בסדר is fine, but בסדר גמור should be limited to a response to "are you ok?"?


----------



## C_J

airelibre said:


> So אצלי, זה בסדר is fine, but בסדר גמור should be limited to a response to "are you ok?"?


Not exactly, as I said אצל is tricky, and ss difficult to explain because Hebrew has many words for the English "by".

1. If you are asked הכול בסדר?  (Is everything all right?) you can answer yes/no or for instance בסדר  גמור/לא, שום דבר לא בסדר (same as in English more or less).
2. If you are asked [האם] זה בסדר מבחינתך? (is that ok by you?), you can answer yes/no or מבחינתי זה X or זה X מבחינתי  (same as in English more or less).

"הכול בסדר אצלך?"  Literaly means "is everything all right by you (in your place/vicinity)?", but it also means "Are you allright?". To this, you probably wouldn't answer "By me (in my place), everything is fine" unless you would go on with "By me (in my place), everything is fine _but_...", and if this is not the case, you'd answer like in number 1. (thus, no אצלי).

I hope this helps somehow. I think the best advice I can give you with אצל is, simply don't use it unless you want to say that "sth is in X's possession" ("המפתח אצלך?  לא, הוא אצל יוסי."). This is the most common usage anyway.


"אתם הולכים אצל החברים?" "הבית שלהם אצל שערי העיר." "אצלו חשוב לקרוא ספרים" "הדוב יצא מאצל המערה" Are so rare that they sound almost archaic.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks, great explanation.


----------

